

Ask HN: What do I need to start an incubator? - codeonfire

I&#x27;m an software engineer and for a variety of reasons I want to start a grassroots incubator to help my fellow under-served engineers and founders and to invest in good ideas without involving all the institutional... stuff.  What do I realistically need in terms of seed money, time, office space, mentors, etc.
======
bigmanwalter
Unfortunately I have absolutely no idea.

Found you after having just done some googling on the subject of incompetent
product managers, and having found your post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7832109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7832109),
and then read a bit of your post history. It seems like you have some great
insight into the industry (mostly about how management sucks).

If you ever figure it out, I'd love to hear more about your incubator.

Also, while I hopefully have your attention. I've just recently finished binge
reading some of this blog michaelochurch.wordpress.com from a fairly prolific
HNer. He's got some lovely stuff to say about the industry too. Would love to
know if you've got any recommended readings yourself.

(Yes I created this account to contact you. I'm a longtime lurker and finally
pulled the trigger because I really loved some of your posts. Hope this isn't
too creepy.)

